# A US Marine takes a solitary salute at a Rolling Thunder Rally



## airborne (Jun 21, 2011)

I found this touching and worthy of sharing.
Mike

http://youtu.be/0gfnmDGk0KM


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Jun 24, 2011)

*If you ever get to the states, Rolling Thunder takes place every Memorial Day weekend.  It is truly an awe enspiring event.*


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome, Our Yankie friends really know how to show the world about honouring the fallen.

Top Shelf Yankies and much respect


----------

